# Germany Visa



## john83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello

I am in process of obtaining a work visa for Germany. Can any one provide me details of EUROPENCOMPANYFORMATION. Is it a good idea to start my process thorough this company which is based in Prague. I need to make a initial payment to start the process. Is it safe ? I would appreciate if any one could help me in this regard or suggest me a few organizations that would help me in obtaining a Germany work Visa.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks

John


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

john83 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in process of obtaining a work visa for Germany. Can any one provide me details of EUROPENCOMPANYFORMATION. Is it a good idea to start my process thorough this company which is based in Prague. I need to make a initial payment to start the process. Is it safe ? I would appreciate if any one could help me in this regard or suggest me a few organizations that would help me in obtaining a Germany work Visa.
> 
> ...


Where exactly does this company offer assistance in obtaining a German visa?

Shoddy English aside, to me this looks extremely fishy.

What is your qualification/skill set?


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

its better to apply directly in german consulate. as you are applying for work permit take all the documents with you


----------



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

john83 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in process of obtaining a work visa for Germany. Can any one provide me details of EUROPENCOMPANYFORMATION. Is it a good idea to start my process thorough this company which is based in Prague. I need to make a initial payment to start the process. Is it safe ? I would appreciate if any one could help me in this regard or suggest me a few organizations that would help me in obtaining a Germany work Visa.
> 
> ...


Do you have an offer letter from a German company to go ahead with the process of work visa?


----------



## john83 (Dec 12, 2013)

I appreciate your replies. This compnay is based in Prague Czech Republic. They have a website "europencompnayformation" . com. The website looks quite good and attractive. I do not have a offer letter in hand. I need to make an initial payment of 1000 Euros for the process to start. Is it safe to go ahead with this company ? kindly suggest.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

john83 said:


> I appreciate your replies. This compnay is based in Prague Czech Republic. They have a website "europencompnayformation" . com. The website looks quite good and attractive. I do not have a offer letter in hand. I need to make an initial payment of 1000 Euros for the process to start. Is it safe to go ahead with this company ? kindly suggest.


Who are you making the payment to?
You should have a written offer (contract) for employment. 
If I may be direct...at times we want to improve our siuation, and we become easy targets for crooks?
Be careful, it's your money and future.
I did look at the site, and I find it a mess.
Keep your money close, and do your reseach. 
The expatforum has much to offer, advice, and many with experience.
Get a contract of employment, and do RESEARCH!
Anyone can make a website look good or bad, doesn't mean they will do what is right by you.
Good luck and good fortune.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

ks00235 said:


> Do you have an offer letter from a German company to go ahead with the process of work visa?


Ks00235,
I received your pm, I can't answer the questions you asked, I am NOT an expert. 
You shouid consult with the experts on this forum and in these threads, and the appropriate authorities.

You have a treasure of experts and information here, do your research, and then more research and ask questions here, someone will offer advice.
Good luck and good fortune.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

john83 said:


> I appreciate your replies. This compnay is based in Prague Czech Republic. They have a website "europencompnayformation" . com. The website looks quite good and attractive. I do not have a offer letter in hand. I need to make an initial payment of 1000 Euros for the process to start. Is it safe to go ahead with this company ? kindly suggest.


Yes, I had looked at the web site.

Again I ask: where does it say anything about German visas?? What are they promising you?

I can see that they offer assistance with Czech and other eastern European visas. Do you realise that a national visa of any European country does not enable you to live/work outside that country?

You'd be able to travel within Schengen but you could not legally stay longer than 90 days or take up work.

In any case, their prices are horrendous and I'd stay well away from a company that posts their clients' residence permits including personal information and passport numbers online!!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

john83 said:


> I appreciate your replies. This compnay is based in Prague Czech Republic. They have a website "europencompnayformation" . com. The website looks quite good and attractive. I do not have a offer letter in hand. I need to make an initial payment of 1000 Euros for the process to start. Is it safe to go ahead with this company ? kindly suggest.


Do you mean this??

Work permit in Europe

I cannot fathom how this could possibly be legal!

I was unaware that we lack meat packers or that residence permits are given for working as one.

Paying 3500 Euro for a visa and then earning 1500/month with accommodation and food provided?

Do not be surprised if you find yourself in a tiny room with six others for "accommodation" and be told to run and hide in the woods in case the authorities raid the factory.

I did hear about the authorities finding dozens of Romanians and Bulgarians living in deplorable, slave-like conditions, working for 400 - 700 Euro/month in the meat industry - and they don't even need a visa to enter Germany!


----------

